# Straightening a stick



## johnoc

After getting into making walking sticks just over a year ago I have been trying to find some information on how to straighten a stick and have found many different opinions. So, I tried to do it my way(as the song goes)

I didn't like the option of using steam which requires the need for obtaining containers for water along with a heat source. I also have kids around my feet on occasion which is not a very safe environment for them while using hot water.

I decided to use a heat gun with 2 temperature ranges. It has a power output of 2000W and will give a temperature of 350degC on level 1 and 550degC on level 2. I decided to design and manufacture a holding jig for the sticks while they are being straightened. This jig has 2 rubber rollers and a jacking screw in the middle. The theory of the rollers was to ensure the as the is being jacked in the centre it will extend in length with pressure on the holding points. If these holding points were stationary the bark on the stick would be damaged. Each roller is also adjustable left and right.

The steps I use are:-

-heat the stick at the bend I want to straighten using level 1 setting. This takes approx 10mins depending on the diameter of the stick

- I then wrap the heated area with a cloth to hold the heat in.

-leave the stick for approx 5mins to allow the heat to penetrate

-I then heat the stick again as above

-the stick is then put in my "stick straightener"

-I then use the jacking screw to remove the bend and sometimes over bend it slightly

-leave to cool and admire my handywork!!!

Some sticks require this process to be repeated several times as all sticks are individual and have different attributes with more than one bend. I aim to make a stick with the top and the bottom in a straight line. I don't strive to have it perfectly straight along the whole shank. This leaves the character of some sticks to show through.

Here are some photos of a Shillelagh stick I straightened which I cut from the ancient woods around the village of Shillelagh itself.

Cheers

John


----------



## CV3

Thanks for sharing. May try it with my heat gun.


----------



## gdenby

johnoc said:


> The steps I use are:-
> 
> -heat the stick at the bend I want to straighten using level 1 setting. This takes approx 10mins depending on the diameter of the stick
> 
> Here are some photos of a Shillelagh stick I straightened which I cut from the ancient woods around the village of Shillelagh itself.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


Yesterday, I made my first attempt at straightening a stick, 1" mulberry. Reasonably successful using steam, but not nearly as bent as your Shillelagh. What is the thickest you have bent?


----------



## cobalt

Welcome to the site always good to see a different approach

If it works for good, but i dont have the paitence fanning the heat gun, find its better just to drop the shank on a old pan and leave it for 10 mins .Only use the heat gun jsut for minor tweeks,.but interesting set up you have..basically i use the same system.for the heat gun.but dont wrap the shank up.. but thats one big bend to do.


----------

